# Problème assistante maternelle



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 08:58)

J’avais une assistante maternelle depuis début octobre qui a démissionné pendant ses vacances en décembre. Elle m’avait laissé 15 jours de préavis au lieu de 8 et finalement le soir du 8 eme jour elle m’annonce qu’elle arrête, rentre chez elle et me ferme la porte au nez.
Le matin je lui avait dit que je venais chercher ma fille   à 14h le le demain car elle devait faire son vaccin. Elle a peté un cable en me disant que non que c’etait l’heure de la sieste de l’autre petite fille qu’elle gardait et qu’elle ne me donnerait pas la poussette qui est dans le local car elle ne peut pas descendre. Il faudra aller chez le médecin sans poussette. Ma fille a 16 mois et ne marche pas encore 15 min non stop surtout sous la pluie. Je lui dit que le poussette est pliable et que exceptionnellement elle pouvait la laisser dans son entrée. Elle me dit pas de poussette dans mon appartement. Je dis ok devant la porte elle me dit qu’elle a pas le droit. Je lui dis donnez moi la clé du local je prends la poussette et vous rapporte la clé. Elle me dit non c’est ma clé. Vous vous débrouillez c’est pas mon problème j’ai dit pas de rdv chez le médecin pendant la sieste.
Ensuite je n’ai pas le droit d’entrer chez elle. Du coup je ne sais pas dans quel environnement ma fille évolue. Elle descend le matin à l’heure pile pas 1 min avant mais le soir 15 min avant elle est dehors a m’attendre sur son téléphone et ma fille dans la poussette à coté. Je suis déjà arrivé 10 min avant l’horaire et elle était déjà dehors. L’été ok mais l’hiver.
Tous les soirs elle se plaint que ma fille ne dort pas assez la journée. Elle dort entre 1h et 1h30 car elle fait de bonnes nuits. Elle m’a même laissé sous entendre qu’elle avait un problème ! Elle me conseille tout le temps de lui donner des médicaments dès qu’elle a quelque chose. Je n’ai pas le droit de lui envoyer des messages dans la journée et un jour quand ma fille était malade je lui ai envoyé des messages elle m’a dit que je l’avais harcelée et qu’elle savait ce qu’elle avait à faire. Je suis un peu désemparée car je ne comprend pas son attitude. Elle me sors des articles de la convention tout le temps. Un mois son salaire est arrivé 2 jours en retard à cause des delais bancaires elle m’a fait un scandale. L’autre moi j’ai payé un virement immédiat et elle me dit qu’elle n’a pas regardé.
Bref elle est vraiment affreuse. Quand j’arrive 5 min en retard je lui envoie un message par respect mais elle repond ah ok ce qui me fait me dépêcher car cela la gêne. Pourtant une fois par semaine je viens la chercher 30 min avant et je la paye cela peut compenser les 5 min par ci par la non?
La elle a fait ses 8 jours et apres l’histoire de la poussette et de la sieste elle m’a lâché le soir même si elle s’était engagée 15 jours
Elle dit que je lui manque de respect et je ne respecte pas le contrat
Qu’en pensez vous?


----------



## bidulle (Aujourd'hui à 09:16)

franchement changer d'ass mat au plus vite

bon les 30 minutes ne compensent pas les 5 minutes en principe, ça c'est pour info car franchement c'est quoi 5 minutes !?

mais dans tous les cas il y a de gros problème et vous ne puvez pas rester 3 ans ainsi.
l'heure de la sieste c'est sacré mais bon vous n'avez pas rendez tous les jours chez le médecin et parfois c'est difficle d'avoir des rdv.


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 09:19)

Bonjour 

Oulala...... 

Mais c'est quoi cette femme 
Franchement j'ai l'impression que vous êtes tombée sur u e cinglée 

Pour répondre à vos interrogations point par point 

Pour le préavis elle est dans son bon droit de vouloir arrêter à la fin du délai légal 
Mais ce n'est pas très cool si elle s'était engagée sur 15 jours
Il faut vous référer à ce qui est noté sur la lettre de démission 

En ce qui concerne le départ de votre enfant à 14h00
Il est vrai que si cela tombe sur un moment de sommeil des autres accueillis cela peut désorganiser sa journée 
Mais elle aurait pu vous proposer de venir avant la sieste 
Je note un manque de souplesse de sa part surtout si c'est exceptionnel 

Pour la poussette je pense qu'elle aurait pu faire un effort 
Je suis moi aussi en appartement et je n'ai pas le droit de laisser les poussettes des parents dans les parties communes mais exceptionnellement je l'aurai plié et mis dans un coin

Pour ce qui est des messages en journée 
Si c'est 1 ou 2 messages pour savoir comment va votre enfant pas de soucis et c'est même normal 
Si c'est toutes les heures non cela peut effectivement être considéré comme un harcèlement 

Pour le départ du soir celui ci doit être réalisé au domicile de l'assistante maternelle et en aucun cas dehors
Elle n'a pas à vous attendre 15 minutes avant l'heure de départ de votre enfant dehors avec ce froid


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Aujourd'hui à 09:23)

Bonjour

Le contrat avec votre Assmat est fini et je dirais tant mieux pour vous 😀 vue le contexte ça ne pouvait pas aller


----------



## Catie6432 (Aujourd'hui à 09:29)

Je rejoins mes collègues sur tous les points.
La communication semblant impossible, il valait mieux que cet accueil se termine. 
Concernant le temps de travail, venir chercher son enfant plus tôt certains jours (convenance personnelle employeur) ne peut pas être compensé par venir de temps en temps le chercher plus tard (l'assistant maternel sera en droit de "facturer" ce retard).


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 09:31)

je rejoins @assmatzam à 100% 

quand je vois des assmats professionnelles gentilles tolérantes qui se font mal traitées par certains PE et des assmats non pro mauvaises et rigide qui maltraite leur PE je trouve que le monde est mal fait lol

et le pire c'est que ces assmats n'ont jamais de problème de dénonciation


----------



## incognito (Aujourd'hui à 09:33)

pour commencer, je relève un point : vous venez chercher votre enfant avant l'heure, c'est de la convenance personnelle, vous devez la payer selon les horaires du contrat

pour les 5 mn de retard, si c'est vraiment récurrent, au bout d'un moment cela se comprend qu'elle en ait assez mais bon, c'est à chacune de connaître sa limite
personnellement, je suis prévenue, je n'en fais pas toute une histoire.

pour le rendez-vous chez le médecin, on n'a pas toujours le choix, ce n'est pas tous les jours, je peux comprendre mais je rappelle gentiment que ce serait mieux de récupérer l'enfant avant la sieste ou après pour éviter de déranger celui qui dort

par contre, le fait qu'elle vous ferme la porte au 8° jour, je trouve cela cavalier surtout qu'elle vous avait dit 15 jours, mais l'avait-elle mis par écrit. Si non, vous ne pouvez rien faire, c'est parole contre parole et la CCN fait foi.

pour la poussette, peut-elle vraiment la mettre devant sa porte, monter les étages avec ?
elle n'a pas une poussette à elle pour que vous ameniez la vôtre ? avec la prochaine assmat, la poussette est celle de la professionnelle et vous vous en avez une que vous amenez.


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 09:35)

Bonjour
Je suis d'accord avec les collègues. Le contrat est fini et tant mieux


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 09:43)

bonjour
non les 30 min ne compensent pas les 5 min, si ça vous arrive régulièrement d'arriver 5 min en retard c'est que vos horaires ont été mal évalués, notre temps de travail se termine quand l'enfant quitte son domicile (et non a l'heure ou vous arrivez chez elle) pour le matin elle a raison aussi son travail débute a l'heure pile et non avant.. ce n'est pas parce qu'elle est chez elle que vous pouvez vous permettre d'arriver avant l'heure le matin et en retard le soir

pour la poussette ben désolée mais je la comprend, nous avons déjà nos poussettes a nous a stocker si en plus il faut stocker celle des pe... ben désolée mais non, quant à vous donner sa clé.. non plus, la copropriété pourrait se retourner contre elle en cas de vol ou dégradation...

pour le préavis si sur le contrat il n'est pas noté qu'il est de 15 jours alors oui c'est le préavis légal qui s'applique

un départ a 14h je refuse clairement aussi car ça tombe en pleine sieste donc soit avant 13h soit après 15h30
concernant le salaire, même pour une journée de retard oui ça peut être pénalisant car un prélèvement refusé = agios donc oui même 1 jours si le prélèvement passe avant... a vous de faire en fonction des délais bancaire perso sur mon contrat il est bien noté "salaire du le dernier jours du mois travaillé au pire le salaire doit être le 4 sur mon compte) ce qui signifie bien qu'au plus tard l'argent doit être apparu en positif sur mon compte, car tous mes prélèvements sont au 5

nous n'avons que votre version des faits
effectivement cela fait déjà pas mal de petites choses qui vous paraissent anodines mais qui cumulées pèsent peut être beaucoup sur sa patience 

le contrat prend fin et c'est une très bonne chose pour vous comme pour elle


----------



## violetta (Aujourd'hui à 09:43)

Bonjour.
Que de reproches.
Pourtant vous avez choisi cette assmat.
Vous avez eu des entretiens avec elle, vous avez du visiter son logement, elle a du vous expliquez son fonctionnement concernant les heures d'arrivée et de départ, ce qu'elle acceptait ou pas,  qu'est-ce-qui vous a plu chez elle pour l'avoir choisi?
J'essaie de comprendre car je trouve son comportement inadmissible.


----------



## zelande (Aujourd'hui à 09:47)

Bonjour
C'est difficile de dire ce que l'on pense car nous n'avons que votre version. Ce qui paraît peu important ou grave chez l'un peut être vécu différemment chez l'autre. 
En reprenant point par point:
Le préavis: contrat commencé en octobre jusqu'en décembre, donc moins de 3 mois. Le préavis débute au premier jour de réception de la lettre de démission.  Moins de 3 mois d'ancienneté, pas de préavis. Entre 3 mois et moins d'un an, 15 jours calendaire, 1 an et plus, 1 mois calendaire. Ce 'est pas correct de la part de l'assmat de vous dire qu'elle vous laissait 15 jours pour au final arrêter au bout de 8, mais légalement, elle est dans son droit.
Ne pas accepter les allées et venues des parents à l'heure de la sieste, c'est compréhensible, L'arrivée des parents peut interrompre le sommeil des autres petits. Mais pas lapeine de "pêter un cable" pour ça. je vous aurai dis non, ou alors vous venez la chercher juste après le repas, avant que tout le monde soit au lit..
Il est bien évident qu'elle ne peut pas descendre dans le local à poussettes en lassant un enfant seul chez elle, elle n'a pas le droit non plus même si quelqu'un était chez elle.
Elle a peut être un réglement, surement même, qui lui interdit de laisser une poussette dans le couloir ou de confier les clefs du local à quelqu'un qui n'habite pas l'immeuble. Quant à la mettre chez elle, on ne sait pas comment c'est, quel est l'espace !!!  Il est clair qu'elle n'a pas voulu vous faciliter les choses non plus.
Pas le droit d'entrer chez elle. Pendant le covid, on nous a cassé les pieds avec tout un tas de protocoles pour limiter les risques. Notamment de ne pas laisser les parents entrerle covid est toujours là !! Par contre, vous avez du voir son ogement, les pièces où votre fille joue, dort, lors de l'entretien et/ou quand vous avez signé le contrat. Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est une faute de l'assma t. Attention, elle n'est par contre, pas tenue de vous montrer tout son appartement.
Quelle récupère votre fille à l'heure pile prévue au contrat est tout simpement normal
Qu'elle soit dehors 15 minutes avant le soir est moins normal. 5 seraient suffisantes. N'oubliez pas que l'heure de fin de journée est l'heure à laquelle vous repartez avec votre enfant, transmission comprise. Donc c'est normal d'arriver quelques minutes avant. Par contre, tant qu'elle a votre fille avec elle, elle dois s'en occuper, pas être sur son tel: ça peut arriver de temps en temps, mais pas de façon systématique.


----------



## violetta (Aujourd'hui à 09:49)

Alors moi, pour les rdv chez le docteur, je suis souple, les parents font ce qu'ils peuvent bien souvent, et si ça tombe pendant la sieste, et bien je m'organise , même si cela me dérange un peu.
Ça reste de l'exceptionnel quand même.
Bien sur, si c'est tous les mois, c'est différent.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 09:50)

et dernier point vous avez visité son logement lors de l'entretien et de la signature du contrat je suppose?
chez moi une fois le contrat commencé les parents ne rentrent plus chez moi ils attendent dehors (mon extérieur est abrité)
ça reste mon domicile, point de vue hygiène (chaussures sales)


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 09:58)

pendant les siestes,il y a rien de pire,sachant que c'est le seul moment de la journée ou on peut "souffler" journée de 10/11h et souvent surtout en hiver ou il y a des maladies on voit pas de repos pendant des mois et j'exagère pas en parlant de mois je l'ai vécue

alors oui c'est dérangeant mais!!! les parents n'en sont pas responsable ce sont pas eux qui décident mais les rdv dispo et oui, ça peut arrivé souvent car on garde plusieurs enfants et ça peut se répété plusieurs fois mais voilà quoi!! là encore personne est responsable et on peut rien n'y faire 

moi je préviens les PE d'essayer de prendre rdv hors sieste avant ou après ils entendent mais n'y peuvent pas grand chose ssurtout qu'en ce moment il y a pas assez de médecins ils sont tous complets et les rdv sont très éloignés c'est la galère totale


----------



## zelande (Aujourd'hui à 09:58)

Elle se plainr que votre fille ne dort pas assez ? Et bien cette dame devrait savoir que tous les enfants ne sont pas de gros dormeurs et qu'il faut faire avec, c'est la base de notre métier.
Conseiller d'aller voir un médecin si l'enfant est malade, c'est recevable: harceler pour que le parent lui donne plein de médicamments l'est beaucoup moins.
Les messages: 2 ou 3 dans la journée, de façon exceptionnelle, comme en cas de maladie de l'enfant, c'est normal: plus ou presque tous les jours, ben on a autre chose à faire !!
La convention collective, logiquement, en tant qu'employeur, vous devriez la connaître, elle n'aurait donc pas besoin de vous en rappelez les articles (si elle le fait, c'est que des points ne doivent pas être appliqués ?)
Il est tout à fait normal de la prévenir si vous êtes en reatard, et quand bien même vous arrivez plus tôt une autre fois, ceci n'a pas à compenser cela, c'est illégal.
Mon ressenti ?
Cette assmat n'est certainement pas top, effectivement, mais aussi que de votre coté, vous n'êtes pas hyper carrée et que vous ne connaissez pas vraiment le coté règlement et contractuel de notre métier. D'où le raz le bol des 2 cotés.
Pour la prochaine assmat, lisez bien notre convention collective, soyez claire dans vos besoins et vos demandes, abordez tous les détails possibles ( rendez vous médicaux aux heures de sieste, localisation de la poussette.. Demandez lui des détails sur sa façon de travailler....
Bon courage


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 09:59)

certes ils ne sont pas responsable de l'heure du rdv, mais ils sont responsable de l'heure ou ils récupèrent leur enfant avant le rdv.. pour un rdv a 14h30 rien n'empêche le parent de récupérer son enfant a 13h


----------



## bidulle (Aujourd'hui à 10:03)

""certes ils ne sont pas responsable de l'heure du rdv, mais ils sont responsable de l'heure ou ils récupèrent leur enfant avant le rdv.. pour un rdv a 14h30 rien n'empêche le parent de récupérer son enfant a 13h""

@kikine il est quand même possible que le parent soit au travail et ne ouisse pas venir à 13h


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 10:05)

c'est possible, mais j'en doute....


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 10:27)

kikine a dit: 


> certes ils ne sont pas responsable de l'heure du rdv, mais ils sont responsable de l'heure ou ils récupèrent leur enfant avant le rdv.. pour un rdv a 14h30 rien n'empêche le parent de récupérer son enfant a 13h


ah oui!! normal les enfants chez moi à 14h30 ils dorment je les mets à la sieste entre 13h30 et 14h rarement à 14h30 (quand ils ont la pêche) donc après le déjeuner à 13h max 13h30 de toute façon le PE prend son après midi en général ou sa matinée 


bidulle a dit: 


> il est quand même possible que le parent soit au travail et ne ouisse pas venir à 13h


le PE a pris un rdv pour son enfant et va s'absenté, il sait que chez son assmat il y a d'autres bébés/enfants qui vont siestés donc il se doit de respecté tout  comme il aimerait que son enfant soit respecté, donc oui il a tout le temps de s'organisé pour venir avant la sieste

 perso j'ai jamais rencontré de souci de ce coté là tout les PE que j'ai eu jusqu'à maintenant en 15 ans ont toujours étaient respectueux envers les petits copains et mon organisation


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 10:29)

Une fois par semaine je viens la chercher 30 plus tôt mais elle est payée normalement. Je ne decompte pas la demi heure de son salaire
En ce qui concerne les retards ça a du arriver une fois pas plus sauf que même pour quelques minutes je préviens par respect.
Pour les 15 jours oui c’était écrit dans sa lettre recommandé. Elle avait 8 jours mais m’en a donné 15
La poussette est ultra légère et compacte car elle s’utilise en bagage à main. De plus il y a un ascenseur chez elle. Au début elle voulait que je l’emmène le matin et la ramène le soir. Je ne vous pas ou est le problème de la laisser dans l’entrée une demi journée exceptionnellement
Oui je l’ai choisie car vu le manque d’assistante maternelle je n’ai pas eu le choix. Je n’ai pas visité son logement mais seulement eu accès au salon et une seule fois pour la signature du contrat. Je n’ai pas le droit de rentrer chez elle.
Un rendez vous chez le médecin ne se choisit pas. J’ai pris le seul créneau disponible ce n’est pas facile d’avoir un rendez vous et je travaille je ne peux pas partir de mon travail à n’importe quelle heure sinon je n’aurai pas besoin d’une assistante maternelle.
Je pense avoir été carrée avec elle mais j’aimerai savoir ce que ma fille fait la journée car je n’ai jamais de remarques le soir a part elle a bien mangé et les éternelles plaintes sur le fait qu’elle n’a dormi qu’une heure.
Je n’envoie jamais de message sauf quand elle a été malade.
Je pense qu’assistante maternelle est une vocation. Il faut aimer s’occuper des enfants. Ce ne sont pas des animaux que m’on parque sur un tapis d’1m2 toute la journée. Ma fille a besoin de bouger et de faire des activités.
Descendre à 8h pile le matin ok mais ca vaut aussi pour le soir alors.


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 10:37)

En toute sincérité même si je suis très à cheval sur la ccn qui regit notre profession et sur le fait de faire passer les besoins des enfants en priorité 

Je trouve que cette AM d'après les éléments que cette maman met en avant manque considérablement de souplesse 

Elle aurait très bien pu laisser les clés 2 minutes à cette maman pour qu'elle récupère sa poussette 

Elle aurait pu faire un effort pour le départ à 14h00 surtout pour un rdv médical ou proposer un départ légèrement plus tôt 

Je pense que son attitude envers vous est liée à tout autre chose 

Mais seule elle le sait vraiment 

Je pense que c'est un mal pour un bien

Et un parent qui arrive 5 minutes en retard en m'ayant prévenu en amont désolé mais moi je ne facture pas les 5 minutes 
Faut pas pousser quand même on parle de 5 minutes


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 10:42)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Une fois par semaine je viens la chercher 30 plus tôt mais elle est payée normalement. Je ne decompte pas la demi heure de son salaire


heuuu ça comme déjà dit c'est juste normal, car légalement vous n'avez de toute façon pas le droit de décompter les 30 min de son salaire


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 10:50)

Effectivement il faut savoir que dans notre profession les arrivées tardives et les départs anticipés de l'enfant sont considérées comme des absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur et ne permettent pas de minoration de salaire de l'assistante maternelle 

Car c'est bien l'employeur qui décide de son propre chef d'arriver plus tard ou de venir plus tôt le soir

Ces heures non travaillées ne peuvent pas être rattrapées à un autre moment 

Si l'employeur demande à sa salariée de commencer plus tôt ou finir plus tard que ce qui est prévu au contrat 
Ces heures doivent être payées en p'us du salaire mensuel en heures complémentaires et ou  supplémentaires et sont soumises à accord préalable de la salariée 

Donc en résumé ce n'est pas parce que vous venez récupérer votre enfant 30 minutes plus tôt un jour que vous pouvez arriver 30 minutes plus tard le lendemain 

Mais soyons clair pour un retard de 5 minutes et tout à fait exceptionnel en ayant été informé personnellement je ne facture pas 
Il ne faut pas être psicorigide non plus


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 10:59)

Bien sûr je le sais. J’essaie d’arriver en avance ou à l’heure mais quand j’ai un petit retard de 5 min et je reçois comme réponse ah ok cela me stresse. Je pense être une personne tout à fait de bonne foi et quand elle m’a parlé du virement arrivé en retard j’ai payé un virement immédiat le mois suivant. Rentrer chez soi et claquer la porte au nez quand on ne veut pas discuter n’est pas une solution. Interdire au parent de pénétrer même dans le hall de l’immeuble c’est ridicule. 
Ma fille pleurait tous les matins en arrivant et cela aussi me fait me questionner. 
Je voulais juste des témoignages d’autres assistante maternelles à propos de ça pour vois si c'etait moi qui était pas cool ou alors si elle etait vraiment psychorigide. Je peux ne pas etre d’accord avec elle quand elle me conseille de donner des médicaments à chaque bobo. Je pars du principe que le médicament doit être pris si nécessaire et evite d’en donner pour n’importe quoi. J’aimerais le soir retrouver une assistante maternelle contente da journée avec ma fille et pas quelqu’un pressée de s’en débarrasser comme cela en a l’air quelques fois


----------



## zelande (Aujourd'hui à 11:00)

Oui et non
Si elle a marqué 15 jours sur sa lettre, elle doit les faire. A voir dans ce cas si vous pouvez vous retourner vers les prud'hommes et lui réclamer une indemnité correspondant à cette période. Vu que légalement c'est 8 jours, est ce recevable ?
Vous venez chercher votre fille 30 minutes plus tôt et l'assmat est payée, et ? C'est normal. le contrat a été établi jusqu'à une certaine heure, elle est payée jusqu'à cette heure là, c'est juste normal. Venir la chercher plus tôt, c'est votre choix.
Prévenir du moindre retard est normal aussi.
Votre assmat ne vous fait visiblement pas de cadeaux, mais elle 'est pas tenu de le faire. Elle est une salariée, pas une copine qui rend service. Certaines sont plus souples, mais c'est leur choix
Vous ne voyez pas où est le problème de mettre la poussette dans l'entrée ? Peut être avez vous raison, mais c'est son logement et elle n'en a peut être pas envie, ou bien cela la gêne vraiment. là encore, elle n'a pas l'obligation de garder le matériel des parents chez elle.
Par contre, vous auriez du pouvoir visiter également la chambre où dort votre fille, là, l'assmat est en tort. Vous êtes également en droit d'avoir quelques infos sur ce qu'a fait votre fille pendant la journée, ce qu'elle a mangé, comment cela s'est passé. Les activités, selon ce que vous entendez par là, ne sont pas une obligation. l'enfant doit avoir de quoi jouer, s'éveiller, mais l'assmat n'a pas l'obligation de lui faire faire des bricolages ou autres oeuvres.
Pour le médecin, bien sur, on ne choisit pas les horaires, mais à partir du moment ou on prend des heures, prendre 1/2 h plus tôt pour ne pas déranger la sieste des autres petits est plutôt logique.
Et non, si le début de la journée commence à l'heure pile, l'assmat ne descend pas à l'heure pile car l'heure pile, en fin de journée, c'est l'heure ou l'enfant prend la main de son parent et s'en va. 
Votre assmat n'a pas l'air de faire le moindre effort et vous n'êtes pas du tout sur la même longueur d'ondes. Attention toutefois! Quand vous parlez de vocation, ce mot me gêne car derrière, il y a l'idée qu'on doit être prètes à en faire beaucoup, à accepter beaucoup de choses par vocation. Non, assistante maternelle est un métier, régit par des règles et des lois qui doivent être connues et respectées par les 2 parties. L'expérience a souvent montré que plus il y a de petits arrangements de part et d'autre, plus il y a de l'abus


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 11:01)

Pour ce qui est du délai légal du préavis il est de :

8 jours calendaires lorsque l'enfant est accueilli depuis moins de 3 mois 

15 jours calendaires si l'enfant est accueilli depuis 3 mois et jusqu'à moins d'1 an 

1 mois si l'enfant est accueilli depuis plus d'1 an.

Si cependant elle c'est engagée d'elle même dans sa lettre de démission à augmenter le préavis à 15 jours elle doit accueillir l'enfant jusqu'au bout du préavis et ne pas changer d'avis au 8ème jour 

Vous pouvez demander réparation car le préavis n'est pas réalisé en totalité 
C'est un refus d'accueil


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:06)

zelande a dit: 


> Non, assistante maternelle est un métier, régit par des règles et des lois qui doivent être connues et respectées par les 2 parties. L'expérience a souvent montré que plus il y a de petits arrangements de part et d'autre, plus il y a de l'abus


je rajoute que si l'am est obligée de lui imprimer les articles de la ccn plusieurs c'est qu'il y a aussi un soucis de respect de la convention, oui elle me parait un peu psychorigide vu ce que vous décrivez en revanche comme nous n'avons que votre version et que même dans votre version vous n'êtes pas toute blanche non plus....

effectivement lors de la signature elle aurait du vous montrer là ou votre enfant fait sa sieste
pour le préavis je ne me prononcerai pas là dessus car légalement il est de 8 jours, elle a noté 15 sur le préavis mais légalement est ce que du coup vous pouvez la contraindre légalement a faire les 15 jours ? je n'en sais rien


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 11:07)

Je suis complètement d'accord avec vous 
Son attitude n'est pas professionnel du tout 

Ne pas faire rentrer les parents sur le lieu d'accueil passe encore 
Pour une question d'hygiène c'est acceptable surtout depuis le covid

Par contre de là a vous attendre dans le hall de son immeuble faut pas exagérer non plus
Ca m'est déjà arrivé 1 ou 2 fois d'attendre les parents en bas mais parce que j'avais un rdv tout de suite derrière et que je ne voulais pas perdre de temps sinon le départ de votre enfant doit se faire au domicile de l'assistante maternelle


----------



## Griselda (Aujourd'hui à 11:07)

Ouch', que de litiges!
Cela démontre que cette AM a raison de démissionner car il est impossible de travailler ensemble dans ces conditions.
Tant mieux si c'est stoppé car cette relation ne peut pas être satisfaisante pour votre enfant non plus.

A votre descriptif on a le sentiment que pour le moins cette AM manque de diplomatie pour vous expliquer les choses qu'elle attend de vous.
Peut être est elle lassée de devoir sans cesse répéter les explications pour que son travail soit respecté comme elle l'entends?
C'est dommage.

Pour ce qui est de cette relation là, terminez la le plus simplement possible et passez à autre chose.
Je suis certaine que vous trouverez une autre AM et ce sera très chouette.

Mais si je peux me permettre un conseil pour votre prochaine expérience AM, qu'elle se passe bien: prenez acte de tout ce que cette 1ere AM vous a informé, maladroitement mais avec justesse pourtant:

- vous venez avec une poussette, ne la laissez pas chez l'AM car elle n'a pas à en être responsable d'aucune manière mais aussi parce qu'alors vous serez libre d'en disposer comme bon vous semble
- avant de prendre un RDV chez le médecin qui n'est pas une urgence prenez soin de demander à votre AM à quel moment ce serait plus en respect de son organisation de tout le groupe, y compris votre enfant
- si l'AM vous a bien fait visiter toutes les pièces de son logement où votre enfant sera lors du 1er entretient ou de la signature du contrat, elle n'est pas obligée d'accepter que les PE rentrent chez elle ensuite et ce pour des questions sanitaires (même si je comprends qu'en tant que PE on aimerait être petite souri pour tout connaitre du monde de notre bébé ;-) Perso mes pièces de vie et salle de jeux sont des espaces ouverts et visibles, c'est plus simple)
- prévoyez un horaire de contrat correspondant au temps maxi besoin COMPRENANT le temps de transmission, n'arrivez pas en avance le matin sans avoir demander gentiment la permission (et en sachant qu'il faut alors compter ce temps en plus sur le salaire), arrivez 5 à 10 mn' avant l'horaire de fin pour le temps de transmission et si vous avez besoin d'arriver plus de 15 mn avant l'horaire de fin non c'est un temps que votre AM n'a pas à rattraper mais je vous conseil aussi de lui envoyer un sms pour lui demander si ça ne la dérange pas (si elle a les mains dans les couches ou un bib à donner à un autre bb ça peut être compliqué)
- si votre enfant est malade gardez le à la maison avec son Parent (vs ou votre Époux), cela vs évitera en prime de devoir envoyer des SMS a répétition pour vous rassurer.
- anticipez le virement pour ne jamais dépasser la date butoir établie du salaire (vs aussi vs avez besoin que votre salaire soit versé à date fixe, d'autant que c'est la loi)

Par contre:
- un enfant de 18 mois, sur le papier, dormirait en moyenne 2h le matin et 2h l'apres midi et une nuit de 12h... mais bébé ne lit pas tjrs le papier ;-), ce qui peut alerter plus que le temps de sommeil c'est sa qualité de sommeil et surtout si en temps d’éveil bébé est serein, explorateur (alors c'est qu'il a suffisamment dormi)
- elle peut vous conseiller de prendre avis chez le médecin ou même le pharmacien mais jamais d'automédication, encore moins pour un enfant!

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que longtemps nous étions un mode d'accueil "familiale", considérées à peine comme des Femmes au Foyer (avec tout ce que ça a de réducteur!) vaguement payées pour GARDER les enfants des autres par la même occasion.
Depuis 20 ans les exigences pour professionnaliser ce domaine sont de plus en plus nombreuses, drastiques et même quelque fois contradictoires. 
La contre partie légitime est que les droits des AMs ont évolués (ms pas tjrs les mentalités) pour se rapprocher presque d'un salarié lambda avec des particularités compliquées de multi-employeurs en simultanés. 
Mais oui il peut y avoir grande fatigue à devoir sans cesse se débattre pour se sentir respecter ds son role, surtout qd le sentiment de n'être perçu que comme une "Tata" et non une pro s’agrippe. 
Voilà pourquoi toutes ces petites choses mis bout à bout ont hérissées cette AM alors que pour vous rien de grave, pas de quoi fouetter un chat (pauvre bête ;-) ).

Je suis certaine que vs êtes une personne respectueuse fondamentalement alors voilà pourquoi autant de malentendus.

J'ai confiance, vous trouverez une AM qui sera chouette pour votre Famille de plus maintenant vs êtes mieux informée.
Ce sera un mal pour un grand bien, vous verrez ;-)


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:07)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Vous pouvez demander réparation car le préavis n'est pas réalisé en totalité
> C'est un refus d'accueil


ça j'ai comme un doute...


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 11:08)

@kikine pourquoi tu dis que cette maman n'est pas toute blanche ??? 

Alors la je ne te suis pas 

Qu'est ce qu'elle a fait de mal
Arriver une fois en retard de 5 minutes en 3 mois ? 😂


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:17)

ça par exemple :

"Elle me sors des articles de la convention tout le temps."
" Un mois son salaire est arrivé 2 jours en retard à cause des delais bancaires elle m’a fait un scandale."
le fait que l'employeur lui impose de garder sa poussette, 
le fait qu'elle pense faire cadeau de 30 min car elle vient chercher l'enfant + tôt et se permet de compenser (même pour 5 min),
le fait que le matin elle reproche a l'am de n'ouvrir qu'à l'heure pile poil ( donc espère imposer une arrivée en avance? )
je serais curieuse d'avoir la version de l'am...

bref le contrat se termine et c'est une bonne chose


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:22)

si on rajoute les difficultés de sommeil de son enfant.... car oui 1h30 par jour c'est très peu d'autant plus qu'on ne sait pas si il dort 1h30 d'affilé sans se réveiller.. ou si il dort en version haché avec réveil en pleurs entre chaque micro sommeil... ce qui on le sait peut poser de gros soucis et pour l'am et pour les autres enfants qui sont peut être réveillés en pleine sieste..

vu la relation et les faits je comprends parfaitement que l'am ai démissionné mieux vaut une démission que des rancœurs (qui visiblement sont déjà bien installées)

tu te permet de juger l'am qui râle pour 5 min, mais que sais tu de sa vie et de ses obligations??


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 11:23)

Je sais parfaitement que je dois la payer même si je viens chercher ma fille plus tôt la n’est pas le problème ! 
L’assistante maternelle ne m’attend pas dans le hall mais dehors! Ma fille patiente dans sa poussette dehors dans le froid en attendant que j’arrive.
Elle m’a sorti l’article de la convention en ce qui concerne son préavis de 8 jours meme si elle s’était engagée 15 jours par écrit.
La question n’est pas d’être toute blanche ou non. Personne ne l’est! Par contre nous sommes des êtres humains et savons communiquer pour le bien être des enfants. He oui pour moi assistante maternelle est une vocation tout comme infirmière ou prof car il y a beaucoup d’heures et le salaire n’est pas forcément en conséquence 
Bref je cherche des avis car je sais me remettre en question même si je pense avoir fait tout mon possible


----------



## nounou ohana (Aujourd'hui à 11:24)

je rejoins kikine je sais pas j'ai le sentiment qu'il y a autre chose ..
quand je lis "à chaque fois j'envoie un sms pour prévenir" cela me laisse penser que c'est plus récurrent qu'une fois en 3 mois.
Arriver pile à l'heure le soir n'est pas être à l'heure justement..


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:29)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Je sais parfaitement que je dois la payer même si je viens chercher ma fille plus tôt la n’est pas le problème !


si vous le savez, alors pourquoi dire que vous n'avez rien déduit?
ça prouve quand même que vous pensiez lui faire un cadeau...

quant à votre remarque "La question n’est pas d’être toute blanche ou non" au vu des reproches plus ou moins justifiés que vous lui faites, si la question est bien là.. vous vous exonérez de ne pas être parfaite mais votre am doit l'être ?


----------



## booboo (Aujourd'hui à 11:32)

.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:33)

nounou ohana a dit: 


> je rejoins kikine je sais pas j'ai le sentiment qu'il y a autre chose ..
> quand je lis "à chaque fois j'envoie un sms pour prévenir" cela me laisse penser que c'est plus récurrent qu'une fois en 3 mois.
> Arriver pile à l'heure le soir n'est pas être à l'heure justement..


oui il y a autre chose j'en suis convaincue aussi et oui si la maman arrive pile a l'heure le soir comme elle le laisse entendre 
("Je suis déjà arrivé 10 min avant l’horaire et elle était déjà dehors") donc oui, effectivement elle déjà en retard


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 11:36)

C’est vrai que je ne comprends pas la reaction de kikine qui est vraiment dure. Ma pédiatre m’a parfaitement rassurée sur le sommeil de ma fille. Elle dort 12heures par nuit et 1h à 1h30 l’après-midi. Je ne vais pas lui donner des somnifères pour que l’assistante maternelle puisse profiter de 3 heures tranquille. Il y a des gros dormeurs et des petits dormeurs. Depuis sa naissance elle n’a jamais beaucoup dormi. Je ne savais pas que c’était un critère pour une assistante maternelle.
Je pense aussi que tout est très mal interprété. En aucun cas je ne compense mes retards en allant chercher ma fille plus tôt sachant que je ne suis arrivée qu’une seule fois en retard de 5min.
Et désolée mais je ne suis pas d’accord que ma fille attende dehors 15 min le soir dans le froid en attendant que j’arrive et que l’assistante maternelle soit sur don telephone ignorant totalement ma fille
Je pense respecter mon employée mais celle ci étant plus âgée que moi ne me voit pas comme son employeur et se permet beaucoup de chose. Elle n’est pas ma copine je la paye pour un service et c'est tout.


----------



## Griselda (Aujourd'hui à 11:36)

Autre chose là ou on peut voir une AM pressée de se débarrasser d'un accueilli moi j'y vois une AM qui profitte du moment du départ pour faire prendre l'air à l'enfant et en tant que Canadienne j'affirme que oui même en hiver c'est excellent pour l'enfant.
De plus si sa procédure est que le transfert se fait au pied de l'immeuble c'est un peu logique qu'elle s'y trouve 10 à 15 mn' avant l'heure du départ pour avoir le temps de faire les transmissions.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 11:43)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Et désolée mais je ne suis pas d’accord que ma fille attende dehors 15 min le soir dans le froid en attendant que j’arrive


et vous, vous ne voulez pas comprendre que pour être a l'heure vous devez arriver arriver environ 10 a 15 min AVANT l'heure de fin de contrat pour lui permettre de faire les transmissions
comme griselda pour 15 min dans le froid comme vous dites je ne vois pas le soucis (et pourtant je viens d'un pays tropical et non canadienne  ) dans ce cas vous refusez que votre enfant mette le nez dehors?
là vous cherchez vraiment la petite bête... 
de toute façon le contrat se termine... qu'espérez vous que l'on vous dise ? que votre am est méchante et pas professionnelle parce qu'elle veut finir a l'heure du contrat et pas après? que vous êtes un très gentil employeur respectueux car vous ne déduisez pas le salaire de votre am quand vous arrivez + tôt ?


----------



## nounou ohana (Aujourd'hui à 11:47)

j'ai une maman (tj la même) qui arrive 2 à 3 minutes avant l'heure prévue..et bien l'enfant a déja ses chaussures et ne reste que le manteau à mettre.. je ne donne que les infos minimes comme votre ass mat (repas temps de dodo, selles ou pas) si la maman veut d'avantage d'info elle vient avant l'heure, j'ai une vie après mon travail et je la mets rapidement dehors.


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 11:56)

Faire prendre l’air a l’enfant dans sa poussette et l’assistante maternelle sur son téléphone ?? Désolée mais non! 
Oui même pour 1 minute j’envoie un message par respect. J’ai déjà envoyé un message en disant que j’allais avoir 5 min et finalement suis arrivée à l’heure.
Oui je suis déjà arrivée 10 minutes avant l’heure et je l’ai trouvé au téléphone ignorant ma fille dans sa poussette. Ce n’est pas normal désolée.
Je pense être plutôt cool mais il faut un peu de souplesse. 
Et non je sais reconnaitre une AM qui veut se débarrasser le soir quand j’ai le droit elle va pas faire long feu ce soir elle n’a pas arrêté aujourd’hui j’en peux plus. C’est quoi ces réflexions.
Bref je voulais des avis j’en ai eu et ils sont pas toujours très objectifs en tout cas
Merci a vous


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 12:04)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Oui je suis déjà arrivée 10 minutes avant l’heure


mais c'est tous les jours que vous devez arriver 10 min avant l'heure.... pas juste 1 fois


----------



## nounou ohana (Aujourd'hui à 12:05)

en vrai il y a qq chose que vous avez du mal à saisir concernant les fameuses 1minute en retard et 10 minutes en avance...
10 minutes vous n'êtes pas en avance mais à l'heure..
vous prévenez pour une minute? ce qui veut dire que vous arrivez à l'heure à laquelle vous devriez déjà être repartie. 

perso je n'ai pas de montre donc je consulte l'heure sur mon portable je ne dis pas que votre am en fait autant


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 12:12)

Eh bien 10 min avant vous n'êtes pas en avance mais à l'heure tout simplement.
Donc quand vous arrivez à l'heure indiqué au contrat en fait vous êtes en retard car le temps de la transmission est du temps de travail donc normal qu'elle vous expedie vite fait


----------



## angèle1982 (Aujourd'hui à 12:21)

"Je la paye pour un service et c'est tout !" et bien çà en dit long sur votre idée d'une ass mat désolée !!!


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 12:23)

Non j’arrive à l’heure elle m’attends déjà dehors. Elle me parle 2 minutes donc à 18h32 elle est devant l’ascenseur pour rentrer chez elle. Je pense que c’est raisonnable. Même si vous n’êtes pas d’accord. Je pense être assez cool et n’ai jamais fait aucune réflexion. Je n’ai pas non plus à supporter ses lamentations chaque soir. Si elle ne veut pas travailler, elle n’est pas obligée tout simplement. J’ai été claire dès le début je ne cherche pas une copine mais une professionnelle qui s’occupe de ma fille la journée. Son éducation c’est mon problème. J’accepte les conseils mais pas les reproches sur un ton condescendant car cela fait 20 ans qu’elle travaille. Elle n’est pas medecin pour donner des conseils sur les médicaments à donner


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 12:25)

Alors ce que les filles vous explique c'est que là où vous voyez être arrivée en avance nous on y voit un parent qui arrive pile à l'heure où elle devrait déjà être partie

Car si par exemple il est noté un départ de l'enfant à 18h00 vous devez être arrivé au plus tard à 17h50
Pour permettre à l'assistante maternelle de vous faire la transmission de la journée de votre enfant sans dépasser les heures fixées au contrat

Les temps de transmission font partie intégrante de la journée de travail et ne doivent pas être faite au delà du temps d'accueil payé

Si vous arrivez à 17h58 et bien l'am ne vous fera que 2 petites minutes de transmission et vous aurez la sensation quelle est pressée de se débarrasser de votre fille
Mais elle veut simplement finir à l'heure

Elle ne vous l'a peut être pas bien expliqué en amont pourtant c'est un point essentiel
Cela évite les problèmes d'incompréhension par la suite


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Aujourd'hui à 12:32)

Oula la 
Il n'y a plus d'entente entre vous c'est clair
La c'est chercher la petite bête de chaque côté
Je pense qu'il aurait mieux fallu discuter au fur et à mesure des choses qui vous ne convenait pas et a lAM
Pour moi attendre le PE dehors devant l'immeuble me semble bizarre mais j'habite en maison
Et en même temps l'été ont est dehors dans le jardin quand les PE arrivent donc pourquoi pas
Elle démissionne pourquoi parce que votre fille ne dort pas ?
La je dirais donner lui ces papiers de fin de contrat
Même si le préavis ne c'est pas passé comme prévu ce qui n'est pas cool pour vous
Trouver une AM qui vous convient parfaitement à vous et a votre fille
Ne restez pas sur cette mésaventure avec cette AM


----------



## fanny35 (Aujourd'hui à 12:37)

Bonjour @Lala85 
Quelle est l'heure de fin de contrat prévue?
Le fonctionnement est le suivant: 
si sur le contrat l'horaire de fin est 18h15 , le parent doit arriver à 18h05 le temps de faire les transmissions notamment.
L'assistante maternelle termine à 18h15, donc vous partez à 18h15.
Tout le temps que vous passez avec elle est du temps de travail, même si on aime notre métier (en crèche, c'est pareil).
Je sais que quelquefois ce n'est pas évident de trouver une assistante maternelle dont les horaires correspondent aux votres, 
mais dites vous que les retards (même 5 minutes) peuvent impacter sa vie et son organisation personnelle.
C'est mon cas, car j'ai des enfants, des rdv, etc... et quand je prévois quelque chose et que le parent est en retard, cela m'embête, oui...
Donc il y a peut être des choses qu'elle fait qui ne sont pas correctes (je ne me permet pas de juger car je n'ai lu que votre version),
mais peut-être en est-elle arrivée là suite à plusieurs petits "incidents" qui peuvent vous paraitre anodins mais ne le sont pas pour elle.
Et quand vous dites que vous la payez quand vous récupérez votre enfant plus tôt... oui, c'est obligatoire. 
Je pense qu'il faudra, avec votre future assistante maternelle, bien parler de vos besoins, de ce que vous acceptez ou pas,
 et surtout ne pas calculer trop juste vos horaires d'arrivée et de départ.


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 12:39)

Pour moi il y a une grande différence entre attendre les parents en bas au parc en été et laisser les enfants jouer
Et descendre de chez elle 15 minutes avant et laisser la petite dans le froid dans sa poussette avec le froid qu'il fait

C'est quoi l'intérêt pour l'enfant
Faut que vous m'expliquez

Elle serait mieux au domicile de l'am au chaud en train de jouer

J'appelle pas ca une balade désolé et l'intérêt de l'enfant il est où là ???


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 12:44)

l'interet est le même que pour un enfant que tu colles dans une poussette quand tu pars en balade alors que lui ne marche pas, le ressenti au froid est exactement le même.. donc dans ce cas on ne sort plus les enfants qui ne marchent pas et qui sont trop petits pour jouer au parc ?
non on les sort quand même pourtant quel intéret?


----------



## Mimipoupina (Aujourd'hui à 12:52)

Moi aussi je répond "Ah ok" quand on me previent d'un retard je ne savais pas que c'était mal 😅 en même temps je ne vais pas répondre "Ne vous inquiétez pas c'est pas grave"  si en fait ça m'embête 😉 
Pour le reste quand on a qu'un seul son de cloche c'est toujours délicat de se prononcer, de toute façon le contrat se termine et je pense que c'est une bonne chose pour vous 2


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 12:52)

Desolée angele1982 ne me faites pas croire qu’une assistante maternelle est une tata ou une 2 eme maman. Quand j’ai demandé si ma fille pouvait lui donner un petit surnom pour que ça soit plus sympa elle m’a dit non elle peut m’appeler par mon prénom. Donc bon ça en dit long aussi sur leur perception du metier. Je ne généralise pas mais d’après tout ce que j’ai pu voir mon assistante maternelle etait un robot


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 12:56)

Mimipoupina si un retard de 5 minutes une fois en 3 mois vous ennuie il est peut-être temps de penser à la retraite


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 12:57)

il y a qu'en été ou il peut m'arrivé d'être au parc avec les enfants après le goûter et faire le départ des enfants ,à condition que ce soit sur le trajet des parents.

parcontre en hiver jamais fait !!! et jamais je ferais les balades en hiver bien sur que j'en fait mais une demi heure pas plus pour un tour ou trois quart d'heures une heure quand ce sont des enfants qui marchent ect... ça dépend du degré de froid mais pas de départ dehors en hiver je trouve ça irrespectueux vis à vis de l'enfant et des parents .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Aujourd'hui à 12:58)

Pourquoi l avoir choisi et pourquoi ne pas avoir arrêter vous même le contrat ? 

Vous faite tout un tas de reproches a votre ancienne Assmat , maintenant c est trop tard vue que le contrat est fini 

Le faite d attendre dehors avec votre fille tous les jours je trouve cela pas normal  mais pourquoi vous lui avez pas dit ? 

Perso je pense qu il y a des torts des 2 côté , comme dit dans une autre réponse on a que votre version


----------



## Mimipoupina (Aujourd'hui à 13:02)

@Lala85 au vu de votre réponse à mon égard en effet je comprends pourquoi votre assistante maternelle ne veux même pas finir les 8 jours de plus avec vous en fin de compte je pense que j'en aurai fait autant 😅 prenez un congé parental ça vaut mieux apparemment 🤣


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 13:04)

Lala85 a dit: 


> d’après tout ce que j’ai pu voir mon assistante maternelle etait un robot


vous l'avez commander sur shein ou aliexpress ?  😂 

franchement passez à autre choses et je vous souhaite de trouvé une personne pro celle là, même si vous aviez des désaccords et qui a tors ou raison on saura pas,mais moi ce que je vois c'est le respect de l'enfant et elle en a pas eu donc next!!

j'ai eu des parents un peu compliqué pour que ça s'arrange c'est en entretien pour remettre les choses au clair mais je me conduis pas comme une garce ni avec les parents et encore moins avec l'enfant je déteste travaillé avec des malentendus c'est pas cool


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 13:06)

il faut signalé pour fermé le poste mais je vois nul part sur la page?


----------



## liline17 (Aujourd'hui à 13:08)

nous n'avons pas la réponse sur un point important, arrivez vous assez tôt pour le temps de transmission, afin d'être partie à l'heure indiquée au contrat?
 si vous arrivez de façon habituelle à 18h25, pour un départ à 18h30, elle peut préparer l'enfant avant pour ne pas perdre du temps au moment de l'habillement de l'enfant, d'autant plus que les enfants ne sont pas souvent coopératifs sur ces moments là.
Même si un PE avait un retard recurrent (j'ai eu) je n'irai pas dehors attendre le PE, c'est inconfortable pour tout le monde.
Elle ne me semble quand même pas très cool cette AM, j'aimerai bien avoir sa version.
J'aime quand les enfants m'apelle nounou, c'est un petit nom qui respire la tendresse.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 13:10)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Desolée angele1982 ne me faites pas croire qu’une assistante maternelle est une tata ou une 2 eme maman. Quand j’ai demandé si ma fille pouvait lui donner un petit surnom pour que ça soit plus sympa elle m’a dit non elle peut m’appeler par mon prénom. Donc bon ça en dit long aussi sur leur perception du metier. Je ne généralise pas mais d’après tout ce que j’ai pu voir mon assistante maternelle etait un robot


ben dis donc... sachez que c'est une recommandation que nous donne la pmi, et dans la formation que nous passons avant de devenir AM on nous conseille également de nous faire appeler par notre prénom.. tous les enfants que j'ai eu en accueil m'ont toujours appelé par mon prénom (diminutif) mais certainement pas tata ou nounou...


----------



## fanny35 (Aujourd'hui à 13:18)

@kikine Moi aussi j'ai vu ça en formation.
Je donne mon prénom car l'enfant est apte à entendre tous les sons, et à les répéter.
Certes au début il va donner un bout du prénom, mal le prononcer, mais dans sa tête ce sera le bon mot.
De la même façon, j'appelle l'enfant par son prénom .
C'est comme les onomatopées, j'évite aussi.
Je dis les mots complets pour enrichir le vocabulaire de l'enfant....
Ne pas employer de surnom ne m'empêche pas d'être chaleureuse, de faire des câlins, etc...
C'est une posture comme une autre.


----------



## B29 (Aujourd'hui à 13:19)

@Lala85 
Vous dîtes que vous avez demandé un surnom à votre assistante et qu'elle vous a dit de l'appeler par son prénom, je fais de même. Je n'aime pas que l'on m'appelle nounou ou autre chose et que ça dit long sur la perception du métier.  Non je suis désolée, j'ai un prénom et je désire que l'on m'appelle par celui-ci. 
Et pour être à l'heure le soir c'est normal d'arriver 5 ou 10 minutes avant. 
J'ai des parents qui arrivent toujours à l'heure fixé au contrat (exemple 18h) et le temps des transmissions il est 18h 10 quand ils partent et bien les 10 minutes ils me les payent.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Aujourd'hui à 13:19)

la pmi m'avait aussi recommandé de pas me faire appelé "tata" pour pas que l'enfant confond avec ses vrais tatas ect... tout une politique la dessus

oui j'étais assez d'accord mais je me vois pas dire "non" si une maman me fait appelé tata, je m'en fout de comment les enfants m'appel je dis aux parents c'est comme ils veulent , comme ce sont les parents qui choisissent en général souvent je me retrouve avec trois noms lol mais au final ce sont les enfants qui y remédie et involontairement ils se mettent d'accord pour le même nom et ca finit toujours en nounou.na ou tatie.na  j'aime quand ça vient des enfants


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 13:20)

fanny35 a dit: 


> @kikine Moi aussi j'ai vu ça en formation.
> Je donne mon prénom car l'enfant est apte à entendre tous les sons, et à les répéter.
> Certes au début il va donner un bout du prénom, mal le prononcer, mais dans sa tête ce sera le bon mot.
> De la même façon, j'appelle l'enfant par son prénom .
> ...


et oui mais visiblement lala cherche tous les prétextes du monde pour dézinguer son am.... bon courage a la suivante...


----------



## incognito (Aujourd'hui à 13:21)

euh, les accueillis et les parents m'appellent pas mon prénom, je ne suis pas de la famille
et si les parents disent "dis .... à nounou" je reprends direct en leur disant que je m'appelle C....

par contre si un enfant me donne un petit nom qui vient de lui, je prends

et j'adore mon métier, je suis assez cool sans me laisser marcher sur les pieds, les enfants viennent en courant chez moi et c'est câlins directs devant les parents

par contre, il est hors de question de laisser la poussette dans mon hall, si les parents ont leur poussette, ils font les trajets avec, point barre
si c'est une exception, pour un jour donné, c'est le parent qui décide de la laisser mais il ne faudra pas venir râler si elle disparaît (bon, en vrai, dans mon immeuble, personne n'y touchera et ils connaissent mon métier et nous avons une bonne entente)

oui nous pouvons imposer des règles ce qui n'empêche en aucun cas d'aimer notre métier et là est l'indice, le METIER.

je suis quelqu'un de cash, les parents le savent dès le départ et apprécient au final car pas de non-dits et je demande la même chose de leur part, si un abcès apparaît ils m'en parlent de suite, pas la peine de se faire un cinéma en gardant pour soi


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 13:23)

Alors le diminutif du prénom perso j'aime vraiment pas et encore moins nounou mais sur ce point là chacune fait bien comme elle veut 

Je passe outre les recommandations de la pmi sur ce sujet 

Ce sont des enfants..... 
Ceci dit 
Je préfère largement que les enfants m'appelle tata je trouve ça moins impersonnelle et ça n'en fait pas de moi quelqu'un de moins professionnel


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Aujourd'hui à 13:24)

Eh ben moi personne ne m appel par mon prénom et cela ne me dérange pas du tout  ils dise tous nounou et je ne vois pas où le problème


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 13:25)

Comme je vous l’ai dit en région parisienne il est très difficile de trouver une assistante maternelle c’est pourquoi j’ai laissé passer beaucoup de choses qui ne me plaisaient pas et je n’osais rien dire car j’avais peur de ce qui s’est passé c’est à dire qu’elle me laisse le soir même sans aucune option en me claquant la porte au nez.
Je ne vois pas l’interêt non plus d’attendre en bas ma fille dans la poussette. Elle marche maintenant. Mais en hiver le soir il fait froid. Elle peut se promener la journée je n’ai rien contre mais le soir il vaut mieux qu’elle m’attende au chaud. Et si la transmission prend 2 min ce n’est pas grave pas de souci. Mais des lamentations tous les jours c’est pas possible. Ma fille n’est pas impossible à vivre. Elle aime courir et bouger comme la plupart des enfants de 16 mois. 
Maintenant prendre des vacances et démissionner pendant ses vacances sans jamais  essayer de parler avant pour résoudre un éventuel problème je ne comprends pas.
Et m’annoncer tout fièrement qu’elle démissionne après que j’ai reçu le recommandé je ne comprends pas non plus.
Bref ma fille est plus épanouie depuis qu’elle n’y va plus car gérer les pleurs tous les matins c’était compliqué
Merci de vos retours


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 13:26)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Eh ben moi personne ne m appel par mon prénom et cela ne me dérange pas du tout  ils dise tous nounou et je ne vois pas où le problème


il n'y a aucun soucis  chacune fait comme bon lui semble... mais certains parents (dieu merci minoritaires) semblent penser que si nous demandons a être nommées par nos prénoms nous sommes alors des am indignes sans coeur


----------



## incognito (Aujourd'hui à 13:27)

et pour l'accueil et départ dehors par contre je ne suis pas pour si c'est tous les jours !
les jours d'activité quand je dois partir à 9h avec deux loulous qui marchent, j'attends tout le monde dans mon hall (4 étages sans ascenseur) cela évite de monter pour rien
et si je dois partir rapidement le soir, je descends l'enfant qui part en dernier un peu avant pour que le parent le récupère rapidement. Les parents savent très bien que je ne m'en débarrasse pas mais que je suis pressée (et puis, ils ont tous du mal avec l'heure de départ, je n'arrive pas à les reprendre dessus, pourtant j'essaie)


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 13:28)

En fait son prénom est difficile à prononcer et je voulais qu’elle lui donne un surnom affectueux car c’est important pour moi que ma fille se sente bien avec la personne qui au final fait un peu partie de la famille. Mais quand j’ai proposé elle m’a cassée direct donc j’ai laissé tomber


----------



## fanny35 (Aujourd'hui à 13:28)

Il n'y a pas de problème, chacune fait comme elle veut.
C'est ce qui fait la richesse de notre métier, on est toutes différentes et on propose des choses différentes.
Si on était toutes pareilles, où serait la liberté de choix des parents.
Quand je choisis d'utiliser mon prénom, c'est que j'adhère à l'idée que l'enfant a la capacité de comprendre et de le répéter plus tard, pas pour faire plaisir à la pmi.
Et quand j'en parle en entretien, la plupart des parents adhérent voire préfèrent ...
Mais cela ne veut pas dire que celle qui se fait appeler nounou n'est pas pro, elle a juste un choix différent....


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 13:46)

En tout cas je remarque qu’il y a beaucoup de commentaires méchants gratuits.
J’ai juste expliqué des faits et je ne pense pas que tout cela soit normal.
Je ne reprendrais pas d’assistante maternelle c’est sûr


----------



## angèle1982 (Aujourd'hui à 13:49)

Lala85 je suis dorénavant à la retraite mais là je me permets d'intervenir car je n'étais ABSOLUMENT pas du "genre" de votre ass mat car toujours arrangeante je suis dans un petit village ceci explique sans doute cela ! par contre vous vous contredisez qd vous dites "je paye pour un service" et après vous écrivez "au final une ass mat fait un peu partie de la famille" et je ne suis pas comme mes collègues à part le mot "nourrice" qui m'hérisse le poil les petits comme pour mes collègues ici c'est soit tata ou nounou mais surement pas par mon prénom et je me moque bien de ce que la PMI préconise !!! oui le mieux prendre un congés parental car sans confiance on ne peut rien faire ... moi je préconise l'accueil familial et oui l'ass mat de mon fils ainé je la considérais comme sa 2ème maman mais çà c'était avant ... contente d'avoir fini ce travail !!!


----------



## MeliMelo (Aujourd'hui à 13:50)

Bonjour lala, vous avez besoin de quoi en venant sur ce forum ? Car votre contrat est terminé, vous n'aviez pas le feeling, il y a l'air d'avoir des malentendus des deux côtés et un gros conflit, donc vous avez bien fait de mettre un terme à ce contrat selon moi. De plus votre enfant devait ressentir le conflit, donc ce n'était pas dans son intérêt de le laisser chez cette assistante maternelle.

De ma fenêtre j'ai effectivement l'impression que cette assistante maternelle manquait de souplesse. Par exemple ne pas vous laisser entrer dans le logement (même l'entrée), oui je trouve pas ça super, et effectivement l'intérêt de l'enfant n'est pas là. L'enfant a besoin d'une belle séparation le matin avec son parent pour passer une bonne journée, etc. Les plaintes sur le sommeil sont déplacées. Et on pourrait trouver d'autres choses (claquer la porte, s'engager sur 15 jours et ne pas respecter l'engagement etc.)

MAIS j'ai aussi l'impression que vous avez peut-être un peu de mal à vous remettre en question sur certains points et manquer de souplesse également. Votre vision du métier paraît aussi un peu à côté de la plaque. En formation par exemple, se faire appeler par son prénom est considéré comme une attitude pro. donc moi je dis que chacune fait bien comme elle le veut... et il faut respecter ce choix. Vous lui avez dit "je ne cherche pas une copine mais une pro pour garder mon enfant". Certes c'est vrai mais c'est peut-être un peu cavalier de dire cela dès le départ, ça jette un froid direct, non ? L'histoire des 30 minutes "offertes", vous ne lui offrez pas vraiment, elles sont inscrites au contrat, sinon il fallait inscrire les bons horaires dès le départ ou proposer un avenant. Egalement venir à 18h30 pour un contrat qui finit à 18h30 (par exemple), c'est vrai que ça ne se fait pas trop, il faut arriver 5-10 minutes avant pour les transmissions, etc. L'histoire de la poussette, peut-être ne peut-elle tout simplement pas la monter avec elle pour la laisser chez elle, c'est costaud quand on a plusieurs enfants à gérer, même avec un ascenseur, et après interdiction qu'on les laisse tout seuls en haut..

Voilà voila, tout n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc des deux côtés, mais le principal est bien que cette relation se soit stoppée, c'est mieux pour toutes les deux et votre enfant. Soyez claire sur vos besoins dès le départ avec votre prochaine ass mat et n'attendez pas pour aborder un sujet épineux dès qu'il se présente, afin que ça ne dégénère pas en conflit impossible à résoudre après avec plein de rancoeurs des deux côtés.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 13:50)

Lala85 a dit: 


> "En tout cas je remarque qu’il y a beaucoup de commentaires méchants gratuits."


gratuit? surement pas mais vous faites mine de ne pas vouloir comprendre, vous voulez juste dézinguer votre am

"J’ai juste expliqué des faits et je ne pense pas que tout cela soit normal."
tout? peut être pas, mais une grande partie de ce que vous lui reprochez ben oui c'est normal



Lala85 a dit: 


> Je ne reprendrais pas d’assistante maternelle c’est sûr


cela vaut mieux effectivement


----------



## sisi79 (Aujourd'hui à 13:52)

Juste pour le prénom/surnom, je suis quelqu'un qui donne des surnoms, si les pe ne veulent pas ils le disent et je ne le fais pas (un enfant de 11 ans à qui j'ai donner un surnom et bien tout le monde a fait comme moi, amis, famille et il lui ai resté)
Un autre m'a appeler mamie, j'ai dis aux pe que je voulais un cadeau pour la fête des mamie et bien ils sont venus le jour de la fêtes des mamies m'apporter des fleurs et en faite ça lui ai passer au petit auprès.

Franchement se prendre la tête pour ça je trouve ça moche, on dit les choses et on passe à autre chose, sinon que les formatrices, PMI ect.... ne soit pas ok je m'en fiche, là on parle de jeune enfant et ça ne nous empêche pas faire notre métier correctement. Il y a bien d'autres choses plus importantes qui devraient changer pour que nous soyons enfin reconnu.

Une  mamie, tata, nounous, un prénom, un surnom ect..........


----------



## zelande (Aujourd'hui à 13:53)

Votre assmat a l'air d'avoir des torts, je pense que personne ne vous a dit le contraire, mais plus je vous lis, plus je me dis que vous aussi. Nous ne vous connaissons pas, nous ne connaissons pas votre assmat, donc nos avis sont objectifs, même s'ils ne vont pas dans le sens que vous souhaitiez.
Vous dîtes ne pas chercher une copine, c'est parfait. Dans ce cas, ne mélangez pas l'affect, les petits arrangements. Si les horaires de votre contrat sont 8h 18h30, cela signifie ( et c'est la loi, pas une lubie de notre part), que vous confier votre fille à 8h pile et qu'à 18h30, l'assmat doit être de retour dans son salon. Etre à 18h32 devant l'ascensuer, ben non en fait, ce n'est pas réglo.  , 5 minutes, occasionnellement, ce n'est pas dramatique, mais si c'est récurrent et que c'est pareil avec d'autres parents, cela devien insupportable au bout d'un moment. Vous ne voulez peut être pas l'entendrfe, mais c'est comme ça, objectivement parlant
Elle n'a pas à vous reprocher le peu de temps de sieste de votre fille. Mais à cet âge, beaucoup d'enfantsdorment 12h par nuit, 2 à 3 h l'après midi, et certains même 1h le matin. Peronne ne peut rien y faire si votre fille est une petite dormeuse, ça fait partie du métier. mais, si peu que le ou les autre (s) enfant(s) en garde ait (ent) un rythme un peu décalé, le temps de ranger la cuisine, la vaisselle, prendre son repas, il se peut qu'elle n'ai plus le temps de se poser 5 minutes, et, oui, c'est fatiguant, épuisant même. Et oui, elle n'a pas à vous en faire la réflexion chaque soir, mais peut être qu'en montrant un peu d'emphatie, ça irait mieux, parce que d'après vos écrits, vous n'en avez pas.
Bref, votre assmat a des torts et devrait revoir sa pratique pro sur plusieurs points, mais vous devez remettre en question vos attnetes et votre façon de faire sinon vous risquez d'aller au clash avec la prochaine.
J'ai eu des parents qui sont venus me voir. Ils licenciaient leur assmat car elle n'avait pas assez d'enfants, le leur était souvent seul, elle était tout le temps dehors et l'enfant en poussette, elle faisait des réflexions  parce que de temps à autres, ils arrivaient 5 minutes en retard, mais, à les entendre, c'était exceptionnel.
Au bout de 3 mois, j'ai compris le souci: ils arrivaient 3jours sur 5 avec 2 , 5 10 15 minutes de retard, mais sans imaginer un instant que ça pouvait être un problème.
Puis, ils ont trouvés que chez moi, il y avait trop d'enfants,  ( période covid, oui, j'en ai eu jusqu'à 6), et après, que je ne sortais pas assez ( des bébés dormaient le matin). Plus d'autres choses qui ont fait que le contrat s'est très mal terminé au bout de 18 mois. Ils n'ont pas compris pourquoi j'avais "pété les plombs", convaincus qu'ils étaient les victimes. Et pourtant, ils n'ont pas arrêté de transgresser les règles tout au long du contrat


----------



## liline17 (Aujourd'hui à 13:55)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Je ne reprendrais pas d’assistante maternelle c’est sûr


je trouve ça dommage, car dans ce cas, vous mettez tout le monde dans le même panier, j'ai eu des PE qui n'étaient pas satisfaits de leurs première AM et tout c'est bien passé avec moi, nous sommes toutes différentes, et si nous changions de métier au premier PE qui nous déçoit, il n'y aurai plus aucune AM.
Vous n'aimez pas toutes les réponses qu'on vous a donné, c'est normal tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec vous, car nous sommes toutes différentes, mais en nous mettant toutes dans le même panier, c'est vous qui n'êtes pas ouverte à une opinion différente.


----------



## Catie6432 (Aujourd'hui à 13:57)

En copropriété il n'est pas permis d'encombrer les parties communes avec du matériel de puériculture, vélos, encombrants de toute sorte. Laisser une poussette garée toute la journée n'est pas possible. 
L'assistante maternelle concernée a bien le droit de promener le ou les enfants confiés en fin de journée et d'attendre les parents en bas ou devant son habitation. A la fin des transmissions, elle rangera son matériel dans le local dédié avant de regagner son domicile. Moi même j'habite en maison et les parents n'entrent pas quand ils viennent chercher leurs enfants. Aux beaux jours, nous profitons du jardin après les goûters en fin de journée, ou nous partons en promenade et je rentre pour l'heure des transmission de fin de journée (15/10 minutes avant l'heure). Parfois un parent m'attend devant la porte. Je ne suis pas en retard mais lui est en avance. Si pas content, il n'avait qu'à me prévenir qu'il serait là plus tôt. 
Bien évidemment prises individuellement toutes ces choses ne semblent être que de petites contrariétés sans importance. Mais cumulées sur plusieurs accueils et répétitives, on se fait vite bouffer tout cru si on ne pose pas les limites. Ici nous n'avons qu'un son de cloche mais je remarque que la postante malgré plusieurs explications en ce sens ne semble toujours pas avoir compris ce qu'était arriver à l'heure pour chercher son enfant.


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:01)

Kikine ce n’est pas parce que vous êtes assistante maternelle que vous devez être aussi agressive dans vos réponses. On dirait que vous vous sentez personnellement attaquée. C’est bizarre. 
Je viens ici pour avoir des avis sur ce qui s’est passé car cela m’a traumatisée et j’apprécie ceux qui sont objectifs.
Les commentaires cassants et méchants ne sont en rien constructifs.
Je ne suis pas obligée d'être d'accord sur tout avec mon assistante maternelle. Ce qui m’importe c’est le bien être de ma fille. Or je pense que le respect est important et il n’y en a pas quand plusieurs fois elle rentre dans l’immeuble en claquant la porte et me laisse dans la rue. 
Une fois elle sort avec ma fille hors de la poussette me laisse la poussette dans les mains et ma fille qui s’en va en courant dans l’autre sens et rentre chez elle.
J’arrive à 18h25 en général et je n’ai pas 5 minutes de feedback. Juste ras bonne soirée. Pas de problème.


----------



## violetta (Aujourd'hui à 14:03)

Et bien moi j'aime quand les petits m'appellent nounou, je trouve que c'est doux, tendre, affectueux, et lorsqu'ils rajoutent "MA nounou", je fonds.
En crèche c'était par mon prénom....je crois que j'ai voulu laisser derrière moi les mauvais souvenirs.
Bon et puis après tout, j'ai jamais dit que j'étais parfaite.
Pour revenir au post de lala, je pense à toutes ces mamans qui doivent confier leur petit à une personne qui ne leur convient pas, et cela par manque de place.
Ça doit être difficile à vivre.
Mais enfin, lala, rassurez-moi, lors des entretiens, elle vous plu un peu quand même....quelles qualités lui avez-vous trouvé?
Je ne peux pas croire que vous avez signé avec elle sans aucune envie de collaboration.


----------



## Perlimpimpine (Aujourd'hui à 14:03)

En tout cas, ce n'est pas vous mais bien votre AM qui a dit STOP. C'est bien qu'il y avait un ou des problèmes ! En à peine deux mois, jeter l'éponge, il y a de quoi s'interroger... car qui dit démission, dit aussi suspension des Ares pour elle. Ce n'est donc pas qque chose qu'on fait à la légère.
Déjà, votre fille est arrivée chez son AM passé 1 an, par qui était-elle gardée avant ? Vous, la crèche, la mamie? Elle a donc dû prendre des habitudes et des attitudes qui ne sont peut-être pas en adéquation avec un accueil chez une AM.
Comme d'autres collègues, je vous trouve contradictoire sur plusieurs points.
Quant au fait de vous attendre en bas, je suis mitigée mais n'ayant qu'un seul son de cloche... elle vous a dit que votre enfant était un peu trop "vive". Des fois malheureusement, certains enfants, on les préfère en photo qu'en vrai car il faut l'admettre, non tous les enfants ne sont pas de gentils petits êtres. Il y en a (je ne dis pas cela pour votre fille) qui sont sacrément


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:07)

Pour vous demander une demi journée a garder une poussette pour depanner c’est trop? Bah la j’avoue que je suis surprise.
Arriver à 18h25 je pense c’est raisonnable. Je travaille aussi et fais mon maximum. Elle n’a que ma fille et une autre petite fille 3 jours par semaine. Elle est pas non plus débordée


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:08)

Alors là ça me fait rire, je vous cite "elle me laisse la poussette et ma fille qui part dans l'autre sens" et bien vous vouliez qu'elle ramène votre fille chez vous. Vous êtes là pour récupérer votre fille et bien vous la gérer. Lassmat à fini sa journée et elle rentre chez elle c'est juste normal. Elle n'a pas à gérer votre enfant


----------



## ElisabethSom (Aujourd'hui à 14:09)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Non j’arrive à l’heure elle m’attends déjà dehors. Elle me parle 2 minutes donc à 18h32 elle est devant l’ascenseur pour rentrer chez elle. Je pense que c’est raisonnable. Même si vous n’êtes pas d’accord. Je pense être assez cool et n’ai jamais fait aucune réflexion. Je n’ai pas non plus à supporter ses lamentations chaque soir. Si elle ne veut pas travailler, elle n’est pas obligée tout simplement. J’ai été claire dès le début je ne cherche pas une copine mais une professionnelle qui s’occupe de ma fille la journée. Son éducation c’est mon problème. J’accepte les conseils mais pas les reproches sur un ton condescendant car cela fait 20 ans qu’elle travaille. Elle n’est pas medecin pour donner des conseils sur les médicaments à donner


Ben pourquoi vous ne l'avez pas licenciée ? Comment peut on laisser son enfant avec quelqu'un qu'à priori vous ne supportiez ?
Je comprends pas en fait, vous avez attendu sa démission,  et je commence à comprendre votre ass mat. 
Et je rebondis sur un de vos propos : non, ass mat n'est pas une vocation,  faut arrêter avec ce genre de propos,  c'est un métier. 
Sinon, être parent serait aussi une vocation,  et donc personne ne laisserait son enfant 40 ou 50h par semaine chez une étrangère...


----------



## violetta (Aujourd'hui à 14:10)

Puis je pense que votre assmat, pour réagir comme elle le fait, n'attend qu'une chose, c'est que vous la licencier.
Elle n'a clairement plus envie de collaborer avec vous.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Aujourd'hui à 14:11)

Violetta l Assmat a démissionné en décembre


----------



## violetta (Aujourd'hui à 14:12)

Oupssss j'avais pas lu, désolée.


----------



## lynne (Aujourd'hui à 14:12)

Un petit courrier au conseil général, 
elle recevra une petite visite pour explication,


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 14:13)

Titine15 a dit: 


> Alors là ça me fait rire, je vous cite "elle me laisse la poussette et ma fille qui part dans l'autre sens" et bien vous vouliez qu'elle ramène votre fille chez vous. Vous êtes là pour récupérer votre fille et bien vous la gérer. Lassmat à fini sa journée et elle rentre chez elle c'est juste normal. Elle n'a pas à gérer votre enfant


j'ai voulu l'écrire mais j'ai pas osé....  🤣  🤣 


Lala85 a dit: 


> Pour vous demander une demi journée a garder une poussette pour depanner c’est trop? Bah la j’avoue que je suis surprise.
> Arriver à 18h25 je pense c’est raisonnable. Je travaille aussi et fais mon maximum. Elle n’a que ma fille et une autre petite fille 3 jours par semaine. Elle est pas non plus débordée


non je ne garde aucune poussette même pour 1h
1- en immeuble la copropriété l'interdit
2- j'ai pas la place

"


> Elle n’a que ma fille et une autre petite fille 3 jours par semaine. Elle est pas non plus débordée


ça ce n'est pas à vous d'en juger, elle peut être autre chose a faire a 18h30 sans que cela ne vous regarde en rien, elle n'a pas a se justifier


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:13)

Oui et heureusement qu’elle a démissionné! J’allais la licencier à une semaine près. J’ai reussi à m’arranger pour qu’elle soit gardée par ses grands parents et je ressens un grand soulagement à ce propos.


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:15)

Ce qui m'interpelle c'est pourquoi ressasser tout ça si le contrat est fini.
Petit conseil passez à autre chose ça dérange mieux
Mais franchement en vous lisant vous donnez pas envie de travailler pour vous. Je ne minimise pas l'attitude de lassmat mais bien souvent cela explique cela. Si vous êtes aussi sympa que sur vos messages avec votre ex assmat je comprends pour quoi elle a démissionné. 
Alors là Lynne je trouve que vous dites n'importe quoi. Il n'y a rien eu de grave ou de faite de lassmat dans les faits relatés. A ce compte là des qu'un parent un pet de travers c'est la PMI direct n'importe quoi


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 14:15)

lynne a dit: 


> Un petit courrier au conseil général,
> elle recevra une petite visite pour explication,


pourquoi? l'am n'a commis aucune faute... et n'a pas mis l'enfant en danger


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Aujourd'hui à 14:16)

Lala vous alliez la licencié a 1 semaine près ..... Mais quelle mauvaise fois 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Perlimpimpine (Aujourd'hui à 14:17)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Pour vous demander une demi journée a garder une poussette pour depanner c’est trop? Bah la j’avoue que je suis surprise.
> Arriver à 18h25 je pense c’est raisonnable. Je travaille aussi et fais mon maximum. Elle n’a que ma fille et une autre petite fille 3 jours par semaine. Elle est pas non plus débordée


Bah oui, même une heure. En copropriété, il est interdit de stocker des choses sur un palier. Et d'ailleurs, vous avez dit plus tôt que votre poussette ne prenait quasiment pas de place, reprenez la avec vous dans ce cas le matin.
Alors, que votre AM n'accueille que votre fille ou l'équivalent d'une équipe de foot ne vous regarde absolument pas. Il m'est déjà arrivé d'être plus claquée en fin de journée avec un seul enfant mais qui était ARGHGHGRGH qu'avec deux bébés et mes propres enfants...


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:18)

L’assistante maternelle n’a pas a sortir avec ma fille de son immeuble sans lui donner la main et la laisser comme ca alors que je suis a peine arrivée. Desolée ce sont des bases de sécurité. Il y a la route juste devant. Cela ne se fait pas. Vous êtes très mauvaises sur ce sujet. Je n’ai pas le droit d’entrer alors qu’elle sorte au moins pour pas que ma fille se fasse écraser. Un peu de décence dans vos réponses même si vous défendez votre métier. Je ne remets pas en cause le métier mais l’attitude de cette personne en particulier. Certaines se sentent personnellement attaquées je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Griselda (Aujourd'hui à 14:18)

J'en conclu Lala85 qu'une fois la colère, la déception passée il sera bon de relire les différents point de vue qui devraient vous aider à mieux comprendre comment une telle situation a pu arriver.
Et du coup comment mettre toutes les chances de votre côté pour que le prochain mode d'accueil soit satisfaisant pour votre Famille.
On garde à l'esprit qu'une relation c'est comme du ping-pong, souvent on RE-agit en fonction de l'autre et vice et versa.
Ayant pris ce recul là on peut alors influencer positivement la relation en commençant par se décentrer et agir sur la seule chose que l'on peut: soi-même. Ça demande au départ de l’énergie mais à la fin on y gagne X100 en sérénité.
S'il vous semble qu'aucune AM ne peut rentrer dans ce que vous cherchez c'est peut être ce que vous cherchez qui doit être modifié.
Vous avez dit dès le départ que vous vouliez une pro, pas une copine, ça tombe bien les AMs sont des pros, pas des copines. Du coup il est normal que l'AM entende être considérée comme une pro, les lois respectées etc il est donc contradictoire d'ensuite lui reprocher son manque de souplesse ou d'intimité en refusant un petit surnom.
Trouver une autre AM, ou pas. Une crêche, ou pas. Une MAM, ou pas. Une garde à votre domicile, ou pas. Un congé parental pris par l'un des 2 parents, ou pas... je suis certaine que vous trouverez encore mieux ce qui vous conviendra.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 14:20)

Titine15 a dit: 


> Ce qui m'interpelle c'est pourquoi ressasser tout ça si le contrat est fini.
> Petit conseil passez à autre chose ça dérange mieux
> Mais franchement en vous lisant vous donnez pas envie de travailler pour vous. Je ne minimise pas l'attitude de lassmat mais bien souvent cela explique cela. Si vous êtes aussi sympa que sur vos messages avec votre ex assmat je comprends pour quoi elle a démissionné.
> Alors là Lynne je trouve que vous dites n'importe quoi. Il n'y a rien eu de grave ou de faite de lassmat dans les faits relatés. A ce compte là des qu'un parent un pet de travers c'est la PMI direct n'importe quoi


là est toute la question en effet


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Aujourd'hui à 14:25)

Fallait régler les soucis avec votre Assmat au moment voulu , pas attendre des semaines avant de s en plaindre 

A vous écouter votre fille était au bagne .... Ben fallait arrêter le contrat sans attendre , vous avez continuer à lui confier votre fille alors que pour vous elle n y était pas bien .... Faut aussi vous remettre en question


----------



## MeliMelo (Aujourd'hui à 14:28)

Lala, vous ne pouvez pas juger du débordement de votre assistante maternelle, même si elle n'en n'a que deux en accueil. Perso j'en ai aussi deux en accueil mais un me pompe beaucoup d'énergie car pleure beaucoup, ne dort pas etc. Si vous souhaitiez la licencier et que vous avez attendu sa démission, franchement c'est pas cool pour elle...


----------



## lynne (Aujourd'hui à 14:29)

Oui j'aurais peu être pu en dire plus, 
un petit courrier au conseil général , n'est pas toujours négatif pour l'assmat, (surtout si elle à rien a craindre) 
je suis passé par un parent médisant, ( la réputation d'une assmat peu monté vite comme descendre vite)
dans se cas la , la maman à eu plus cas aller se rhabillé, et se taire.


----------



## abelia (Aujourd'hui à 14:30)

Bonjour, lala 85 je ne comprends pas les propos de certaines. Vous avez eu une mauvaise expérience, mais dite vous que toutes les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas comme cela. Vous trouverez certainement une assistante maternelle ou tout se passera bien, le point essentiel est la discution entre parents et l'assistante et que le courant passe.


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:32)

Lynne *je comprends *mieux maintenat que vous lavez expliquer😅😉


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:34)

Abelia la maman n'est pas toute rose non plus et surtout que l'on a que son point de vue sur la situation


----------



## fanny35 (Aujourd'hui à 14:36)

@Lala85 
nos commentaires ne sont pas méchants et gratuits, mais basés sur ce que vous dites et ce que l'on comprend.
De plus, vous ne répondez pas à la question sur l'heure de fin mentionnée sur votre contrat, qui a été posée plusieurs fois. 
Vous focalisez sur les reproches... du coup, cela pose question...
Personne n'a dit que votre Am avait raison dans sa façon de faire, mais elle n'est pas la seule à faire la relation.
Je vous souhaite bon courage pour la suite, et de trouver une solution épanouissante pour vous et votre enfant!


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:36)

Je suis choquée par certaines réponses et réactions. Quand je vois newg31 qui rit quand je dis qu’elle a remis en cause la sécurité de ma fille je ne sais quoi penser.
Bref bonne continuation à toutes


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:37)

Ceci dit cela m'interroge toujours les parents qui ne sont pas satisfaits mais qui ne cherche pas à changer dassmat
C'est un contrat de travail ce n'est pas un engagement à vie et bien heureusement


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:42)

Lala85 vous arrivez récupérer votre fille et où est le pb vous êtes là vous ne pouvez pas gérer ça tout de même soyons sérieuses 2 minutes, un seul enfant est facilement gerable quand même surtout que vous même vous le dîtes elle n'a que 2 enfants en accueil donc elle n'est pas débordée mais vous avec une seule enfant vous n'y arrivez pas et avez besoin de son aide pour pas que votre enfant s'enfuie. Vous voulez que votre enfant soit tenue mais si elle est devant vous quel est l'intérêt. De plus, vous ne pouvez pas mettre votre fille vous même dans la poussette. Vous lui en reprochez des choses mais remettez vous en question 2 secondes si vous en êtes capable mais cela me paraît difficile. Après vous pouvez me trouver méchante mais peu importe. Les vérités ne font pas souvent plaisir c'est la vie. Si vous vouliez que l'on dise amen à tous vos dires il ne fallait pas poster sur un forum


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:43)

Titine15 selon les régions il est très difficile de trouver une assistante maternelle et d’ailleurs elles le savent très bien. Donc si on doit continuer à travailler et on ne peut pas prendre de congé parental on n’a pas le choix quelques fois que d’accepter des choses même si on n’est pas toujours d’accord. 
Je suis venue chercher des conseils et avis et je reçois des reflexions désagréables. Ensuite je ne pense pas être sur le bon forum. Je sais parfaitement me remettre en question et n’ai rien fait de deplacé.
Et oui j’allais la licencier car je déménage sauf que j’allais lui dire en face avant au lieu de simplement envoyer un courrier sans rien dire


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 14:47)

Titine15 a dit: 


> Vous voulez que votre enfant soit tenue mais si elle est devant vous quel est l'intérêt.


ben qu'elle se fasse pas faucher par une voiture ? 🤷‍♀️



> Lala85 vous arrivez récupérer votre fille et où est le pb vous êtes là vous ne pouvez pas gérer ça tout de même soyons sérieuses 2 minutes, un seul enfant est facilement gerable quand même surtout que vous même vous le dîtes elle n'a que 2 enfants en accueil donc elle n'est pas débordée mais vous avec une seule enfant vous n'y arrivez pas et avez besoin de son aide pour pas que votre enfant s'enfuie.


là oui suis bien d'accord.. c'est marrant (enfin jaune) comment les propos sont en totale contradiction...


----------



## Perlimpimpine (Aujourd'hui à 14:48)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Titine15 selon les régions il est très difficile de trouver une assistante maternelle et d’ailleurs elles le savent très bien. Donc si on doit continuer à travailler et on ne peut pas prendre de congé parental on n’a pas le choix quelques fois que d’accepter des choses même si on n’est pas toujours d’accord.
> Je suis venue chercher des conseils et avis et je reçois des reflexions désagréables. Ensuite je ne pense pas être sur le bon forum. Je sais parfaitement me remettre en question et n’ai rien fait de deplacé.
> Et oui j’allais la licencier car je déménage sauf que j’allais lui dire en face avant au lieu de simplement envoyer un courrier sans rien dire


Difficile ou non, lorsqu'il s'agit de son enfant, on doit être hyper regardant. Jamais je n'aurais pu confier mes enfants à la première personne venue soyez prétexte qu'il y avait pénurie. Ce n'est pas un cageot de pommes de terre ! 
Et en plus vous alliez déménager ?  Un déménagement, ce n'est en une semaine que ça se prévoit. Si ça trouve, vous projetiez ou saviez déjà que vous alliez déménager lors de la signature du contrat. Bravo!


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 14:48)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Je sais parfaitement me remettre en question et n’ai rien fait de deplacé.


vous plaisantez là????
ça fait 6 pages qu'on vous explique ce que vous avez fait de déplacé...


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:49)

Kikine oui bien sûr il ne faut que l'enfant se fasse écraser 🤣mais bon quand même la maman ne peut pas attraper sa fille


----------



## fanny35 (Aujourd'hui à 14:53)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous êtes mécontente de sa démission, alors que vous alliez la licencier?
Parce que cela ne vous arrange pas, vous? Et elle, elle a besoin aussi de temps pour retrouver un contrat.
De plus, si comme vous dites vous l'avez embauchée par défaut, malgré certaines choses qui vous déplaisaient... Comme dit @Perlimpimpine , on ne confie pas son enfant si on n'a pas confiance... Et vous avez accepté son fonctionnement, il ne faut pas revenir dessus après...
Plus je lis vos posts et plus je me pose de questions


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:53)

Perlimpimpine a dit: 


> Difficile ou non, lorsqu'il s'agit de son enfant, on doit être hyper regardant. Jamais je n'aurais pu confier mes enfants à la première personne venue soyez prétexte qu'il y avait pénurie. Ce n'est pas un cageot de pommes de terre !
> Et en plus vous alliez déménager ?  Un déménagement, ce n'est en une semaine que ça se prévoit. Si ça trouve, vous projetiez ou saviez déjà que vous alliez déménager lors de la signature du contrat. Bravo


Alors là tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
Personnellement j'avais énormément de mal à laisser mes enfants et bien je les ai gardé comme ça pas de prise de tête et en plus me connaissant avec mes enfants j'aurai été une vraie plaie avec lassmat 😅
Effectivement cool l'histoire du déménagement en 1 semaine


----------



## MeliMelo (Aujourd'hui à 14:54)

Quand elle a posé sa démission, vous auriez pu lui dire, je vais vous licencier, ce sera plus convenable pour vous. Comme beaucoup le disent, votre ass mat avait sans doute des défauts, manquait de souplesse, de chaleur, aurait pu faire un effort pour votre RDV médical car oui c'est difficile d'en avoir (perso je l'aurai fait)... mais on est souvent le miroir de l'autre. Une attitude chez l'un vient en réaction chez l'autre. A méditer.

Vraiment ce n'est pas pour vous embêter que l'on dit tout ça. J'aime bien le post de Griselda, peut-être après les émotions passées, peut-être même dans plusieurs mois vous reviendrez sur ce forum et vous comprendrez peut-être mieux certains commentaires ou certaines réactions. Cette histoire est derrière vous, c'est le principal, votre petite est en accueil chez ses grands-parents donc c'est une belle situation pour elle, et c'est bien là le principal, les querelles d'adultes, ça va ça vient, il y a bien plus important dans la vie ^^ Il n'y a pas d'échecs que des leçons de vie à apprendre ^^


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 14:54)

Titine15 et kikine je ne répondrai même pas à vos provocations. Vous êtes d’une méchanceté sans nom.


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:57)

Lala 85 on se détend un peu, le rire ne fait de mal à personne.
Vous voyez de la méchanceté partout. Kikine et moi nous plaisantons. Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant ça, tu me reprendras Kikine si c'est le cas.


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 14:59)

Lala85 a dit: 


> me laisse la poussette dans les mains et ma fille qui s’en va en courant dans l’autre sens et rentre chez elle.


ben désolée, je ne fais que reprendre vos écrits... poser la poussette au sol ? attraper votre fille AVANT qu'elle vous mette la poussette dans les mains?
non? je ne peux qu'imaginer la scène.. mais perso dans tous les scénarios que j'imagine a chaque fois j'attrape d'abord ma fille avant la poussette...
mais bon j'y étais pas..


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 14:59)

Jsuis pas méchante quand même, peut être pas diplomate mais pas méchante. Je n'aime pas tourner autour du pot, je dis les choses comme je les sens et c'est tout. Si vous y voyez de la méchanceté et bien désolée de vous blaisser


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 15:01)

Titine15 a dit: 


> Lala 85 on se détend un peu, le rire ne fait de mal à personne.
> Vous voyez de la méchanceté partout. Kikine et moi nous plaisantons. Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant ça, tu me reprendras Kikine si c'est le cas.


oui nous plaisantons, c'était en réponse a ton com + haut...
même si je ne comprends pas toujours les réactions de la maman face a la situation, je peux comprendre aussi que lala ayant encore la tête dans le guidon n'est pas le recul pour en rire ou n'est pas envie d'en rire...


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 15:06)

Interprétation totalement erronée de personnes aigries. Titine15 et kikine vous êtes 2 personnes vraiment méchantes et qui ne tirent satisfaction que de vos commentaires honteux. 
Si cela donne un sens à votre vie why not.
Point final.


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 15:07)

kikine a dit: 
ben non elle préfère sauver la poussette

ok je sors très vite....


Ca c’est de la plaisanterie? Honte sur vous


----------



## Titine15 (Aujourd'hui à 15:12)

Euh comment dire "aigries" vous y allez fort quand même. Si je suis aigrie vous êtes quoi alors ?
Vous ne me paraissez pas très sympathique et pourtant je ne me permets pas de vous dire que vous êtes  méchante et aigrie. En plus aigrie c'est vexant à mon âge. Je ne suis pas si vieille que ça pour être aigrie quand même.
 Soyez sympa si vous voulez que l'on soit sympa avec vous. Peut être le pb vient de là avec votre ex assmat
Je comprends très bien votre assmat maintenant tellement vous avez l'air super sympa et pas aigrie et surtout pas méchante


----------



## Lala85 (Aujourd'hui à 15:14)

Vous avez totalement raison Titine15. Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre analyse 😂


----------



## stephy2 (Aujourd'hui à 15:44)

Bonjour,
@kikine : Tu as ressorti ta règle!! Attention çà fait mal! J'ai encore les doigts rouges XD  

Alors enfin fini de lire tous les messages!
 Mon ressenti :
C'est vrai que beaucoup de choses me dérange sur l'attitude de l'AM! Et qu'elle ne vous fasse pas visiter son logement, ce n'est pas normal. Mais en tant que parent, vous pouviez très bien lui demander aussi. 
Pour les retards, les collègues ont su vous répondre. 
Je pense comme Assmatzam sur le fait de sortir l'enfant et d'attendre votre arrivée le soir dehors! Quel est l'intérêt pour elle et votre enfant d'attendre sans rien faire (Ah si l'am est avec son portable donc fait quelque chose au moins elle!!)!
Après sur le fait de nous donner un petit surnom, chacun est libre de penser ce qui veut. Moi on m' appelle "nounou" je trouve ceci mignon comme Liline! Je n'aime pas 'tata" car je ne suis pas de leur famille. Mais bon cela n'enlève pas le professionnalisme de chacune que l'on se fasse appeler par nounou, tata ou notre prénom! Libre à chacun!

Pour finir, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez eu de communications entre vous 2! Et qu'à chaque fois vous avez essayé, votre am sortait la convention pour toutes réponses! Je trouve ceci dommage.
Mais ne mettez pas toutes les AM dans le même panier. Ce n'est pas parce que vous êtes mal tombé 1 fois que les suivantes auront le même comportement!


----------



## kikine (Aujourd'hui à 15:46)

stephy2 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> @kikine : Tu as ressorti ta règle!! Attention çà fait mal! J'ai encore les doigts rouges XD


au moins tu as compris la leçon  🤣  🤣


----------



## assmatzam (Aujourd'hui à 16:33)

@Lala85 je vous souhaite sincèrement de trouver un mode de garde qui vous permettra d'être sereine et une femme qui prendra soin de votre fille comme il se doit 

Par pitié ne mettez pas toutes les AM dans le même sac ce serait un tord pour toutes celles qui travaillent avec passion qui aime véritablement les enfants et qui sont professionnels 

Bonne continuation à vous


----------



## stephy2 (Aujourd'hui à 16:47)

@kikine : oui leçon retenue . merci prof 
C'est vrai que l'on a qu'un son de cloche mais ce n'est pas une raison de mettre tout sur le dos de cette maman!
Et je voulais rajouter que chez moi aussi, les parents ne rentrent plus à l'intérieur. Evidemment, ont vu ma maison, les chambres. Pendant l'adaptation ils sont présents au début mais après ne rentrent plus! ET tous respectent mes règles!
Quand çà ne va pas, je parle du soucis. S'ils n'entendent pas, là je sors la convention  lol. Mais jamais arrivé pour l'instant. Même pendant le covid, on a communiqué "fortement" avec une maman et qui s'est excusé le jour d'après! Cela fait du bien de remettre les pendules à l'heure pour certains mais nous sommes restés courtois et nous avons communiqué même si nous avions pas la même idée sur le sujet!


----------



## angèle1982 (Aujourd'hui à 17:04)

J'ai eu affaire à ce genre de PE je donne ma lettre de démission et 5mn après la maman me dit nous aussi on était ok pour vous en finir donc licenciement et moi comme une cruche qui ne récupère pas ma lettre dans le cahier de liaison pensant qu'ils allaient la déchirer total 4 mois de suspension d'ARES donc oui à vous lire la nounou n'a sans doute pas tous les tords mais je pense que vous l'avez pris de haut dès le départ ... et çà a été de pire en pire ... en tout cas il fallait la licencier bien avant mais non vous la gardiez pour ne pas vous trouvez sans personne avant le déménagement dont elle n'était sans doute même pas au courant ... c'est petit petit ! je plains la prochaine ass mat si vous ne changez pas votre façon de penser sur notre travail !!!


----------



## Lala85 (il y a 44 minutes)

Évidemment que je ne vais pas la licencier si j’ai besoin d’elle. C’est plus que logique. Excusez moi mais je pense que c’est elle qui m’a prise de haut depuis le début en me disant qu’elle avait 20 ans d’expérience et que je n’avais rien à lui dire. Elle savait ce qu’elle avait à faire. Je n’ai pas dit le contraire mais j’ai quand même le droit de lui faire part de mes exigences envers ma fille. Faut pas exagérer quand même.
Je ne comprends pas les commentaires du genre je plains la prochaine etc… c’est n’importe quoi. Elle a décidé de démissionner en me laissant 15 jours et finalement m’a laissé tomber le soir du 8 eme jour en claquant la porte sans se retourner. Ce n’est pas correct. A aucun moment elle n’a essayé de discuter pour désamorcer les problèmes. On peut dialoguer et régler les problèmes comme des adultes sans peter des câbles. Ca coute quoi de me prêter la clé du local a poussette si elle peut pas descendre la récupérer ? J’ouvre je prends la poussette et lui rapporte la clé. Ou est le problème ?


----------



## kikine (il y a 41 minutes)

Lala85 a dit: 


> Ca coute quoi de me prêter la clé du local a poussette si elle peut pas descendre la récupérer ? J’ouvre je prends la poussette et lui rapporte la clé. Ou est le problème ?


C EST INTERDIT PAR LE REGLEMENT DE LA COPROPRIETE FAUT VOUS LE DIRE COMMEN?T POUR QUE VOUS COMPRENIEZ?? et c'est VOTRE poussette elle n'a nullement l'obligation de la stocker chez elle


----------



## Lala85 (il y a 37 minutes)

C’est interdit de prêter les clés pour récupérer la poussette dans le local poussette????


----------



## Catie6432 (il y a 20 minutes)

Vous êtes étrangère à la copropriété. Vous n'avez pas à détenir cette clé. 
Vous egarez la clé ou celle ci se casse dans la serrure c'est votre ass mat qui devra assumer les frais engendrés par le nouveau jeu de clés ou le pass. Et de plus en attendant, elle n'aura plus d'accès au local. Vous me direz que cela n'arrivera pas. Peut être mais cela peut arriver. Vous me direz que dans ce cas vous rembourseriez les frais engendrés. Mais vu les relations tendues entre vous et elle peut être n'en est elle pas convaincue et surtout ne préfère pas se trouver dans cette situation. 
Tracez chacune votre chemin. Et bonne chance à toutes les deux.


----------



## Titine15 (il y a 9 minutes)

Arrêtes Kikine tes méchante 🤣 et j'oubliais aigrie
Blague à part ya pas pire que quelqu'un qui veut pas comprendre 
Enfin bref bonne chance pour la suite Lala85 et j'espère que vous trouverez un mode de garde qui vous convienne assmat ou autre et passez à autre chose, ça ne doit pas vous faire du bien de ressasser cette histoire


----------

